# System Restore taking too long



## Pudgey

Hey guys,

Now, I'm no computer expert here but I have just tried to do a system restore on my laptop but it has just been on the screen "Please wait while your Windows files and settings are being restored System Restore is restoring the registry". 

It has been on this screen now for about three hours so I'm sure something is up. I have no idea what to do - any ideas?

Thanks

Pudgey


----------



## Corday

The date you've chosen affects the time taken, the older the longer. Also corruption affects time, but even with these two factors, it's been too long. Restart, turn off your AV and try another date.


----------



## Pudgey

Will it affect my computer at all if I turn it off?

Pudgey


----------



## Corday

Can only help unless you're aware of some boot problem.


----------



## Rich-M

You have no choice but to shut it down. It may have done the restore already and just failed to produce the screen saying so as that has happened to me before.


----------

